# Inside an SR-71 Breakup



## AWP (Oct 10, 2014)

A short, "holy shit" read about surviving a Mach 3+ "ejection."

http://www.roadrunnersinternationale.com/roadrunner_blog/?p=188



> Everything seemed to unfold in slow motion. I learned later the time from event onset to catastrophic departure from controlled flight was only 2-3 sec. Still trying to communicate with Jim, I blacked out, succumbing to extremely high g-forces. The SR-71 then literally disintegrated around us. From that point, I was just along for the ride.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 10, 2014)

Jesus.
Mary.
&
Joseph.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 10, 2014)

That is an incredible article.  Test pilots are indeed a special breed.  Thanks for posting FF.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 10, 2014)

I am amazed about everything concerning that aircraft. 

I am even more amazed by the personnel that had the honor of flying it. 

Great article!


----------



## CDG (Oct 10, 2014)

Holy shit.....


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 12, 2014)

Wow....I just  can't wrap my mind around the whole thing, amazing.

The ending was a chuckle, where the rear seater thought he had ejected out on take off.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 12, 2014)

That was one hell of a read! Just trying to wrap my head around the 100 mi turn radius. 78 K, and 3+ mach speed. Lord what a ride!


----------



## Kunoichii (Oct 12, 2014)

So cool. I most like that he got ripped from his seat. I probably would have started to laugh from sheer dumb luck.


----------

